
NASA C++ Coding Standards and Style Guide - lastgeniusua
https://ntrs.nasa.gov/search.jsp?R=20080039927
======
lastgeniusua
There's also a C Standard, which is older and bigger:
[https://ntrs.nasa.gov/search.jsp?R=19950022400](https://ntrs.nasa.gov/search.jsp?R=19950022400)

